
Thinking Outside the Company’s Box - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/30/business/30ping.html?ref=technology
======
GavinB
"Sun, for instance, has created many important technologies in-house,
including ...the Java language, popular with programmers."

Something about that sentence is disturbing, but I can't quite pin it down.
Certainly Java is widely used and there are people who like it, but describing
a programing language as generically "popular with programmers" is weird.

